# Помогите подобрать "Филинс" В.Черникова



## Sti1 (12 Июн 2014)

Добрый день! Я недавно услышал произведение В.Черникова "Филинс", нот нигде нету, да и это произведение мало кто слышал, в общем, решил подобрать. Но дело в том что опыта в этом деле не имею, да и запись так сяк, трещит на крещендо. Может кто нибудь поделиться со мной опытом в этом деле?) Буду благодарен.
Вот и филинс:


----------



## Pilot (12 Июн 2014)

Дай email есть ноты))
скину!


----------



## Sti1 (12 Июн 2014)

[email protected]

Заранее большое Вам спасибо! В замен вышлю Вам сборник Вячеслава Герасимовича.


----------



## Mr.Big (12 Июн 2014)

Если не трудно , скиньте на 
[email protected]
Огромное спасибо.


----------



## IgorO2002 (13 Июн 2014)

Скиньте пожалуйста на [email protected]
Спасибо


----------



## evge78 (13 Июн 2014)

Если не трудно , скиньте на
[email protected]
Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Sti1 (13 Июн 2014)

. Без него ничего бы не было!!


----------



## Sti1 (14 Июн 2014)

ребят, завтра выложу в лучшем качестве.


----------



## Ksenia (13 Янв 2015)

А пришлите пожалуйста мне тоже ноты! Очень буду благодарна!

[email protected]


----------



## Sti1 (13 Янв 2015)

Ksenia (13.01.2015, 13:40) писал:


> А пришлите пожалуйста мне тоже ноты! Очень буду благодарна!
> 
> [email protected]


выслал


----------



## Mr.Big (13 Янв 2015)

Если не трудно , скиньте на
[email protected]
Огромное спасибо.


----------



## liderdon (14 Янв 2015)

если можно на [email protected]


----------

